# Mill Complex, Ottery St Mary, Devon



## Foxylady (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd had my eye on this for some time, and although part of the complex has been previously posted (Ottermill Switchgear), it wasn't until I went to see it that the history and the extent of the site became clear. Visited in September with Neosea.

The history of this site taken from Wikipedia.

'From medieval times the production of wool cloth was a major Devon industry. However, during the early part of the 18th century, this industry began to decline in the face of competition from cotton and cheaper Yorkshire yarns. Attempting to revive the local economy, Sir George Yonge and Sir John Duntze, Members of Parliament and joint Lords of the Manor, launched a scheme in 1788 to build a new manufactory at Ottery, for the carding and spinning of wool, using the recently-invented water frame machinery. At the same time, the original corn mill, which had stood here for 700 years, was demolished, and a new, much bigger one built.

The existing leat which supplied the old corn mill did not provide a sufficient head of water for the new mill, so the level of the water in the mill basiin had to be raised by 2.4 metres. This was achieved by reducing the fall along the leat. Then, as now, the water level was maintained by the circular 'tumbling weir', which discharged the overflow into the river through a short tunnel. Water was conveyed from the mill basin to the 5.5 metre water wheel inside the factory (reported to be capable of producing 30 horsepower) by an overhead
aqueduct - the factory launder. A second 3.6 metre overshot wheel powered the corn mill.

In 1824 the enterprise was converted to the manufacture of silk, and up to 400 female workers were employed. In 1897 the factory was sold to Keetch & Co, brush manufacturers, the first of several subsequent owners.

The corn mill continued to operate until 1937; the factory launder was demolished in 1945.

Today the mill site and the adjoining factory is unoccupied, awaiting re-development. Near the site is the Tumbling Weir Hotel, a converted 17th century thatched house, now a popular hotel and restaurant.'

The newer part of the complex was once Ottermill Switchgear, which later became Eaton Cutler & Hammer Ltd, which closed down in 2003.

The Tumbling Weir.







The river where the leat is joined by the Tumbling Weir.






The Old mill.











More in a mo.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 25, 2008)

Ottermill Switchgear.














































Gateway to work.






More of the old mill.


























And a last look at the old mill and the tumbling weir.






Cheers


----------



## dave (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks like a big site did you manage to get inside. nice pics btw.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks dave.  No, there was no way inside that we could find at that time, although I know from another report that there has been in the past.


----------



## Engineer (Dec 25, 2008)

*Mill*

Some nice buildings there Foxy.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 25, 2008)

Cheers, Engineer. I just love the old red brick mills.


----------



## evilbill-agqx (Dec 25, 2008)

Beautiful pics


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 26, 2008)

evilbill-agqx said:


> Beautiful pics



Thanks evilbill.


----------



## alex (Sep 19, 2022)

How do I get there


----------



## alex (Sep 19, 2022)

How do I get there


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 19, 2022)

alex said:


> How do I get there


I'm afraid it's mostly been demolished now. At least all the factory has gone and there's now a housing estate in its place. The old mill with the tumbling weir is still there but the mill is now luxury flats...no surprise there then, lol. If you want to still visit it's easy to find in the town. It's a very small town, walkable and any inhabitant can direct you. You can probably also find it on a map of Ottery St Mary.


----------



## Sarah Waldock (Sep 20, 2022)

alex said:


> How do I get there


use the apparition point at The Burrow, Ottery St Catchpole and catch a local bus in the muggle village.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 20, 2022)

Sarah Waldock said:


> use the apparition point at The Burrow, Ottery St Catchpole and catch a local bus in the muggle village.


Haha, nice one.


----------



## Sarah Waldock (Sep 20, 2022)

I couldn't resist....


----------

